# eth0 become eth2

## marinheiro

On rebooting Monday morning I found I had no network any more. I did an emerge world on Friday, but didn't pay particular attention, so I must have missed a configuration change needed somewhere. etc-update tells me nothing.

I previously had eth0 (lan) and eth1 (wireless). Now ifconfig -a tells me I have eth1 and eth2.  eth1 is (as before) my wireless, and works. 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

reports interface eth0 does not exist. Symlinking init.d/net.lo to init.d/net.eth2, and editing /etc/conf.d/net replacing all references to eth0 with eth2, gives me a working internet connection on the lan. But I'd rather have my initial eth0/eth1 back, and am worried about random changes happening for reasons I don't understand.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Graham

----------

## jormartr

delete

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

and reboot.

Udev remembers ethernet interfaces (as this is the way it must work), and there is some change in your system, so it thinks that your ethernet is not the same physical ethernet that eth0 was, and so it takes a new name.

----------

